# That's a LOT of poop. O_o



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

For a tiny fish, Friedrich sure does poop a lot.

I was suspicious for a while because he's been eating a lot, but I never saw any poop. I wondered where it all went. He didn't look bloated or anything, so I put it out of my mind.

Today I thought he was behaving oddly, so I decided to clean the water early this week. It looked less than welcoming anyways. So I did a 60% change.

Well, apparently he only poops in this ONE spot behind his rock. So really that giant clump had been fouling the water this whole time, which is why the water has gotten so dirty so fast. I kept changing it but never got to that lump behind there, since I couldn't see it.

Do they always do that?  Choose one spot to poop? I thought bettas were indiscriminate poopers.

Eew.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've never heard of a betta doing that but my mystery snails love to pick one spot to poo.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

None of my bettas do that, but as long as he's still healthy I wouldn't worry about it. It's probably because he's always near that rock.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Huh, I guess I just have a weird betta.

Really, 1fish? Your SNAILS do that?!


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

lol, if my bettas were to poop in the same spot, cleaning their tank would be easier. All the girls I have seem to go to the bathroom a lot, so only having to worry about them going to the bathroom in the same spot would make my life just a little bit easier.

My dog will only go to the bathroom near the back fence. He doesn't want to worry about stepping on anything when he is running around.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah.. I don't know if they actually pick the spot but the day after I feed them they poop a lot and one usually stays under the filter and the other near the heater and thats usually where the majority of the poo in my tank is.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I've honestly NEVER seen my betta poop or seen his poop in the tank. Not for any of them. Is that weird?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I hardly ever see them poop but when I vacuum the gravel something comes up LOL


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't seen any of my girls go to the bathroom. Looking at the bottom of their cup though, they go a lot! Yes, they are still in their cups from the store, but I put fresh water in, and filled it almost all the way up. I even put some plastic plants next to each cup, and put a shiny gem in each one.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

never heard that either lol probably his fav spot so thats where it collects... eeew

i never see mine poop either... tis' weird! i remember when i was small i had 2 goldfish and god they did some amount of pooping!!! gross!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I've never seen mine in the process of doing their business, but Aryen does a lot for such a little guy!


----------

